# Lucy



## Mimtex (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I am new to this forum -- I did one post earlier on Lucy. Now don't laugh,
but I've never posted threads before and I'm not sure how to do it in the
right place (i.e. potting training etc.)

Here's my question. In some of the posts I read last night there is
reference to an xpen (or something like that) with a box. What is
this? I've never heard of these.

Hopefully after I send this post if someone replies I'll be able to find the 
reply. lol

Thanks so much......Margie


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

You are doing fine Margie it is posting LOL Expen usually wirer or plastic that makes a square or hexagon shape they are portible kinda of like a play pen for kids LOL but these are for animals keeps them confind to one area , If you ever get a chance to go to a show you will see lots of them .They are GREAT.When I am not using mine as a xpen (play pen ) I use it for a gate.They come in all different sizes I would be lost with out my 4 Xpens.(Whispering) I put my 2 yr old grandson in one of them during the day when I need to get some cleaning dont HEE HEE !!!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Margie, 
Im walking out the door but wanting to give you a link.
Xpen is basically short for exercise pen. 
If you go to a website like www.petedge.com and do a search, it will show you lots of examples. Here is a link also.

exercise pens

I had one in my kitchen when Goldie was a puppy, I didnt put a litter box in their as you described. I did put her in there when we were gone with a potty pad and took her out right after we got back. As she got older she wouldnt use the potty pad, she would hold it until we got home. I put toys and a bed in there also. Now I just gated off our kitchen, so my expen cas become a gate like Susan.

You can change them into different shapes they are great. 
Ill respond more later when I have time. You did GREAT for a first time forum user!!!!


----------



## Mimtex (Oct 28, 2006)

*xpen*

Melissa, thanks so much for the info on xpen (and for explaining what it means.) Appreciate the help.............Margie


----------

